# be able to see who's online now?



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just a thought, not sure if its easy to do. might be something to add at the bottom. someone might be looking for a certain someone (looking for love, lol) but you know what i mean


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The site used to have this, not sure why its gone


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Works here


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Works here


that tells me 3 people are viewing this forum..... i doubt it, lol :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

paul81 said:


> that tells me 3 people are viewing this forum..... i doubt it, lol :lol:


Yes but your one of them, probably your only visit lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Yes but your one of them, probably your only visit lol


meow catwoman!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

all the girls are on their way now that I'm in


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It was removed from the front page because we're so busy that loading all the names of Who's Online slowed the forum down!

It's still available from the Quick Links menu at the top.

UK-M is moving to it's own dedicated server next month (as well as several other changes to make us super fast) so I may reinstate it on the front page then.

L


----------

